# Broken Mole Richardsons?



## maxmphoto (Nov 11, 2009)

Hey All,

I'm looking for used or non working Mole Richardson style lights for use in an upcoming fashion photo shoot, any ideas?

Thanks!

-max

Max Mikulecky


----------



## Footer (Nov 11, 2009)

Do you want the iconic 5k fresnel on a rolling stand or something a bit different?


----------



## ship (Nov 11, 2009)

used gear websites normally list studio gear. check a search on this website for used gear sources. lots of Mole gear out there, otherwise renting it from a production company would possibly be more cost effective than buying them.


----------



## JChenault (Nov 12, 2009)

You might also just go to the local dealer for Mole. I did this when I just wanted some mole handles for a design project. He had some broken ones and gave them to me for nothing. He might have a hulk you could borrow / rent for almost nothing.


----------



## shiben (Nov 17, 2009)

Actually, i just got a 5k on a rolling stand for literally a song from the department I used to work for, who were cleaning out an off-campus theater space and wanted it gone. Now I just need to find somewhere to plug it in.


----------



## Les (Nov 17, 2009)

Try ebay also!


----------

